# UW Fotografie im Roten Meer



## Limnos (23. Dez. 2013)

Da rote Meer hat zwar wenig mit Teichen zu tun (obwohl ich gerne einen solchen "Teich" zuhause hätte), aber vielleicht gefallen Euch die Bilder trotzdem. Zur Technik: Flossen, Brille, Schnorchel und eine Olympus Tough Kamera.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## wp-3d (23. Dez. 2013)

*AW: UW Fotografie im Roten Meer*

ohne Worte!  tolltolltoll


----------



## lotta (23. Dez. 2013)

*AW: UW Fotografie im Roten Meer*

Hallo Wolfgang, 
danke für diese tollen Bilderoki
Und dann hätte ich da noch eine Bitte,
Schreibst du , für so Unwissende wie mich,
 auch noch die Namen der Fische dazu?
Das wäre  klasse, 
(ich möchte gerne dazu lernen, bin aber zu faul, ganz "Google" durchzusuchen)
Ich dank dir schonmal 
und wünsche an dieser Stelle frohe Feiertage


----------



## Limnos (25. Dez. 2013)

*AW: UW Fotografie im Roten Meer*

Also hier sind die Namen:

1, 2 u. 14 div. Falterfische  3 Klunzingers Meerjunker,  4 u. 13 Suppenschildkröte  5 Blauklingendoktor,  6 Wimpelfisch,  7 Korallentisch,  8 Rotmeerdoktor,  9 Forsters Büschelbarsch,  10 Riesenmuschel, 11 Gelbflossendoktor,  12 Gelbklingendoktor,  15 Sergeant, 16 Spiralwurm, Sabelle,  17 Streifen-Drückerfisch

Und hier noch ein Nachschlag: die berühmten Fisch(er)chöre


----------



## lotta (25. Dez. 2013)

*AW: UW Fotografie im Roten Meer*

Danke Wolfgang,
besonders der Gelbklingendoktor, hat es mir angetan.
Sehr nett von dir, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast, alle Namen einzustellen
Richtig schöne Fische auf toll gelungenen Fotos.
Grüße Bine


----------



## Andre 69 (25. Dez. 2013)

*AW: UW Fotografie im Roten Meer*


Sei doch ehrlich , das sind Bilder eines Hochglanzbilderbuches !
Aber sehr schöne !


----------



## Limnos (30. Dez. 2013)

*AW: UW Fotografie im Roten Meer*

Hi

@ Andre: Sollte mich irgendwann mal Ehrgeiz packen (woran ich aber zweifle) könnte vielleicht mal ein Hochglanzband daraus werden. 

Wenn die Bilder Euch gefallen haben, dann kann man unter folgendem link eine größere Auswahl sich ansehen: Aber alle Namen dazu sind mir zu viele. Ich bin aber gerne bereit noch einzelne nach zu liefern.

http://s735.photobucket.com/user/Obergolding/library/2013-12-Abu Dabbab?sort=3/page-1

Mit besten Wünschen für das Jahr 2014

Wolfgang


----------



## Kassandra (6. Feb. 2014)

*AW: UW Fotografie im Roten Meer*

So einen Teich will ich auch 
Wie ist das eigentlich mit der alten Faustregel Signalfarbe = Giftig? Trifft auf die fotografierten Fische nicht zu, oder?


----------



## Nico84 (6. Feb. 2014)

*AW: UW Fotografie im Roten Meer*

Hallo Kassandra,

nein trifft nicht zu ;-)


----------



## jolantha (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: UW Fotografie im Roten Meer*

Hallo Wolfgang,
hab ich grad erst entdeckt. Den Teich hätt ich auch gerne, vor allen Dingen sooooo klares Wasser .
Tolle Bilder, und Danke fürs Einstellen.


----------

